# Best bang for buck starter RDA



## Schnappie (1/3/16)

Good day

Can I please have a few suggestions with regards to abovementioned. I only have some experience with the RBA in the subtank and barely touched the smok rba but I am in the market for my first preferablely dual coil dripper. And is the flavour from a RDA really that much better than from a RTA?

Any suggestions and opinions will be highly appreciated thanks guys

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (1/3/16)

in general the rda has better flavour and since you have the ability to use a wider variation of wire and power options your cloud production is also much better.

a good dripper to consider is the Velocity

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (1/3/16)

Velocity (new version coming out soon) or Sapor. Personally I prefer the Sapor with the top airflow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## WernerK (1/3/16)

i vote Sapor as well

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## phanatik (1/3/16)

My vote goes for the velocity.
Easy to build on, for when you start your standard builds, but as you experiment with thicker gauges and exotic coils, you'll have enough space to build in, and more than ample airflow.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (1/3/16)

Velocity mini gets my vote as a first RDA. Easier to build on than the Sapor which is otherwise better in every way.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (1/3/16)

I second that. The velocity RDA is probably the best first buy. Yes there is definitaly a cleaner more flavourful vape with and RDA as opposed to an RTA. As soon as the flavour gets a bit stale, you just build another coil, or wash the coil in the "heat and dip in cold water method", and / or change the wick. My favourite dripper is the "Fishbone". It is such a basic RDA with a glass head, but it works brilliantly compared to my other RDA's.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (1/3/16)

Thanks guys the advice is highly appreciated at least now I know what to look for more or less


----------



## NewOobY (1/3/16)

Just one thing I have to add here, which makes sense logically but I still want to mention it. I have both an RTA and an RDA, from my personal use the RDA gets way way hotter than the RTA's I use - it gets so hot that the heat spreads to my mod, it's like really hot dude. On my RTA's this takes much longer to get to that heat level. I've never made my RTA's that hot to be honest. I've even done some research i.e. when vaping at the same Wattage, my RDA's get super hot. Just an FYI .

Possible reason for the heat in my RDA is because the flavor is amazing on the RDA and I vape the sheet out of it, not entirely sure. Or it could be that I am using a sheet clone, I'm using the Tobeco Velocity Clone. The flavor is really good on an RDA, just never forget to drip cause dry hits are real man a real freaking problem.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/3/16)

Andre said:


> Velocity (new version coming out soon) or Sapor. Personally I prefer the Sapor with the top airflow.


Thanks. I am making it my first dripper. Picking up on Thurday. If I dont like it it is your fault Well at least as far as HRH is concerned the purchase already is yoir fault muahahahahaha. Just joking. Trust your advice 100 percent I know it will be a great experience.


----------



## Alex (1/3/16)

I would have to say the Velocity has the best build deck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/3/16)

Alex said:


> I would have to say the Velocity has the best build deck.


As a newbie to RDA or even RBA I wish I knew what this meant. I am chasing flavor. So between Sapor and Velocity, if I am willing to sacrifice some convenience for max flavor, would youn still recommend the Velocity? Trying my best to not buy TWO lol... i get obsessive.


----------



## Alex (1/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> As a newbie to RDA or even RBA I wish I knew what this meant. I am chasing flavor. So between Sapor and Velocity, if I am willing to sacrifice some convenience for max flavor, would youn still recommend the Velocity? Trying my best to not buy TWO lol... i get obsessive.



I don't like the Sapor, the Velocity has awesome flavour if built and adjusted properly.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (1/3/16)

I got a swirlfish V2 over the weekend. And i would recommend it any day. Descent build deck. Propper airflow and easy fill


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/3/16)

Alex said:


> I don't like the Sapor, the Velocity has awesome flavour if built and adjusted properly.


Looks like the votes are in. Nobody seems to dislike Velocity. Winner methinks.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schnappie (1/3/16)

I havent seen stock on the velocity or sapor at any of the vendors I know, mailed a few to see when new stock arrives


----------



## kelly22 (1/3/16)

Velocity for the win imo the ease of build deck makes it a dream for a noob builder 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lingogrey (1/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> I havent seen stock on the velocity or sapor at any of the vendors I know, mailed a few to see when new stock arrives


Hi @Schnappie 

I would also think that you won't go wrong with the Sapor or Velocity / Velo Mini and although I personally prefer the flavour on the Sapor (and especially it's basically leakproof design), the Velocity (especially the Mini) also has very good flavour and the build deck is a piece of cake to work on.

I couldn't see the Sapor in stock at any vendor that I know of, but Tobeco Velocity ('standard') and Velocity Mini clones are in stock here: 
http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/velocity-mini-clone-539?category=90
http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/velocity-clone-540?category=90

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/3/16)

And the bonus is the new Velocity that should start appearing soon has two centre pins... one is hollow for us Squonkers!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Schnappie (1/3/16)

Lingogrey said:


> Hi @Schnappie
> 
> I would also think that you won't go wrong with the Sapor or Velocity / Velo Mini and although I personally prefer the flavour on the Sapor (and especially it's basically leakproof design), the Velocity (especially the Mini) also has very good flavour and the build deck is a piece of cake to work on.
> 
> ...


Thanks really appreciate the links

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/3/16)

Lingogrey said:


> Hi @Schnappie
> 
> I would also think that you won't go wrong with the Sapor or Velocity / Velo Mini and although I personally prefer the flavour on the Sapor (and especially it's basically leakproof design), the Velocity (especially the Mini) also has very good flavour and the build deck is a piece of cake to work on.
> 
> ...



Many thanks @Lingogrey! On my way to order now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> I havent seen stock on the velocity or sapor at any of the vendors I know, mailed a few to see when new stock arrives


Sapor in stock here:

https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/wotofo-sapor-rda/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (1/3/16)

Wotofo Sapor! for the win!


----------



## WARMACHINE (2/3/16)

Alliance V2


----------



## Nightwalker (2/3/16)

I have to throw down here. The only dripper I have, well I have two of them. Bang for bucks, pure taste. Almost leak proof. Would be the one, the only
Fishbone plus with velocity deck!!
Ceramic deck is tender, so don't be rough or you will break her plate, but if that happens, just take it out and carry on dripping.

The only other dripper I seriously want is the Baal Diablo v3 dripper. (Not tank)
But all that know me. 
Fishbone plus
Fishbone plus
Not its predecessor the v2. Must be v3


----------



## Waine (2/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> As a newbie to RDA or even RBA I wish I knew what this meant. I am chasing flavor. So between Sapor and Velocity, if I am willing to sacrifice some convenience for max flavor, would youn still recommend the Velocity? Trying my best to not buy TWO lol... i get obsessive.



If you are in two minds, definitely get the Velocity clone. It is so nice to build on. It has Hex (grub) screws, which I don’t really like, but the performance of the RDA outweighs the screws. I am more than happy with mine.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nightwalker (2/3/16)

Flavor? U want flavour? Fishbone plus. The ceramic deck just shines.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (3/3/16)

OK so I now have a Velocity style RTA... and I am almost too damn scared to touch the thing. My clumsy thumbs and these tiny bits of wire?... I can see 1000 accidents coming already looooool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (3/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> OK so I now have a Velocity style RTA... and I am almost too damn scared to touch the thing. My clumsy thumbs and these tiny bits of wire?... I can see 1000 accidents coming already looooool.



I'm sure you will be fine. Just pull up some youtube vids and coil away. You can't go wrong


----------



## rogue zombie (3/3/16)

I'm a bit late to the party but I always punt the Velocity Mini.

Best build to start.

But the airflow options make this an almost unique RDA. You can set it up for tighter-draw lung hits and use a smaller drip tip.

You can use top airflow (sort of) by closing the side airflow and just having the holes open.

You can open it up all the way, use the wide bore drip tip... and welcome to the clouds.

Best of all, there is ALWAYS tons of flavour. I've had so many RDA'S where I had to close them up a bit to get the flavour I seek. Not with the Velocity Mini - I get supercharged airflow and all the flavour.

Stellar design. Just stellar


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (3/3/16)

I already deeply dislike this thing. Juice leaking out air vents is a deal breaker for me. Wish I was warned about that.

Also not impressed with the vape. Gonna do the good ol 1000 builds and re wicks but IDK... my Arctic is going nowhere.


----------



## Greyz (3/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I already deeply dislike this thing. Juice leaking out air vents is a deal breaker for me. Wish I was warned about that.
> 
> Also not impressed with the vape. Gonna do the good ol 1000 builds and re wicks but IDK... my Arctic is going nowhere.


Are you using a dripper or a tank? Your previous post mentions a Velocity style RTA and not RDA. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (3/3/16)

Greyz said:


> Are you using a dripper or a tank? Your previous post mentions a Velocity style RTA and not RDA.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Did it? Damn. Slip up then. RDA. I should rely on autofill a bit less. Totally my bad there.

EDIT: Second build a tad better. Starting to see where the hobby part comes in. Already proud of myself for figuring out better placement and tucking the cotton down away from air holes (uhh derp that was so obvious I wanted to kick myself lol). And one coil simplifies it a lot lmfao...


----------



## Greyz (3/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Did it? Damn. Slip up then. RDA. I should rely on autofill a bit less. Totally my bad there.
> 
> EDIT: Second build a tad better. Starting to see where the hobby part comes in. Already proud of myself for figuring out better placement and tucking the cotton down away from air holes (uhh derp that was so obvious I wanted to kick myself lol). And one coil simplifies it a lot lmfao...



It's a good thing you took a Velo, it's easy to build on, just imagine if you'd gotten another dripper, it could have been worse. Pretty soon you will master the Velo and future builds will be a breeze.

I enjoy the time I spend coiling, the trial and error of trying to hit your desired resistance. Therapeutic in a looney type of way

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (3/3/16)

Greyz said:


> It's a good thing you took a Velo, it's easy to build on, just imagine if you'd gotten another dripper, it could have been worse. Pretty soon you will master the Velo and future builds will be a breeze.
> 
> I enjoy the time I spend coiling, the trial and error of trying to hit your desired resistance. Therapeutic in a looney type of way


Yup my obsessive mind just found a new toy loooool... I might modify it a tad. I like the idea of venting from the top. I have a zillion coil wrapping vids open right now sleep wont come early.

EDIT: Thing makes my tongue go numb. Did a satisfactory 1 ohm build. Real neat and pretty. Wicks perfectly and didn't leak. But I dont think I will use it again. Might get into rebuilding stock coils been watching a few vids on that. 

I will trade this monstrosity for a good bottle of juice no hassle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (4/3/16)

Just to add to what was said above. Out of my 3 drippers, My Fishbone RDA is the best in terms of build, cloud production and general use. I will even say it performs better that my Velocity!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/3/16)

WOW what a ride. Numb fingers. Half exploded brain. Half a days worth of work behind. BUT.

I GET IT. .6ohm dual coil build, but the ticket for me was the Scottish Roll wicking technique and getting it right.

My head is still spinning from the last hit. Dont know about flavour but woooowwwweeeee I like the nicotine rush lol. 

Juice consumption will plummet. Very satisfying vape.

Just wow. WOW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (4/3/16)

Just realized now this should be moved to rebuildable dripper talk didnt see that one. My bad


----------



## Greyz (4/3/16)

Just woke up now and treating myself to a cup of Douwe Egberts Mocha Kenya accompanied by DDD in the Velo @ 55.5W. 
The nom-ness is too good to describe 



Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## theyettie (4/3/16)

Here's my list of favourites:

1. Velocity
2. Velocity
3. Velocity
4. Wotofo Lush (nice if you want to go authentic)
5. Deadmodz (glass cover; I got really nice flavour on it, but the quality isn't what it should be, they could've used better screws and milled down the negative posts)

You will get stunning flavour and cloud on the Velocity, all depends on your build.

I like dual, vertical claptons in it, wicked with cotton. 

I've had quite a few drippers and none can contend with the Velocity...

Happy RDA hunting mate... I came up with an analogy a while back:

Tanks vs drippers is like T20's vs test cricket

T20's are nice, but the raw beauty of test cricket cannot be surpassed...


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/3/16)

I think I am ready for an Aromamizer now muahahahahaha....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (4/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I think I am ready for an Aromamizer now muahahahahaha....


I have an Aramomizer. I am by no means an expert, or heavily experienced, but I have zero complaints. It is just subliminal! Works like a bomb. Nice to build, pumps surprising clouds.

Get one!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (3/12/16)

How is the mutation RDA?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

